# Achievements



## Karousever (Nov 25, 2011)

Ok, so my friend and I...we decided to try and spice up Pokemon. Like, once we beat the game. I know people like to make the game more fun with Nuzlocke runs and such, but that requires restarting, and we came up with an idea to make the game fun after you beat it without restarting...well, maybe not like a blast. But it's a goal. Or, a set of goals. Now, we have a requirement for each achievement, and the reward is always a shiny pokemon (which we use an Action Replay to get, but ONLY if we earn it) Tell me what you think. And especially if you think this is abusing the powers of an Action Replay and we shouldn't be getting shinies like this. (For the record I've only gotten four shinies from this). Also, for those who are curious, I'll post the achievements below.


----------



## Karousever (Nov 25, 2011)

Pokémon Achievements
___________________________
1. Hatchling
	Raise 3 Flying Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Pidgey or Pidove.
___________________________
2. Ace
	Raise 5 Flying Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Taillow or Starly.
___________________________
3. Red Baron
	Raise 2 Flying Type Pokemon to Level 85.
		Reward: Shiny Legendary Bird of choice.
___________________________
4. Arachnohobia
	Raise Galvantula or Ariados to Level 75.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Joltik or Spinarak.
___________________________
5. Primary Deja Vu
	Raise Slowking or Raichu to Level 75.
		Reward: Shiny Ghastly for Slowking, Lugia for Raichu.
___________________________
6. Secondary Deja Vu
	Raise Gengar or Lugia to Level 75.
		Reward: Shiny Slowpoke for Gengar, Pichu for Lugia.
___________________________
7. Dark Dweller
	Raise 3 Dark Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Houndour or Poochyena.
___________________________
8. The Dark Side
	Raise 5 Dark Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Absol or Pawniard.
___________________________
9. Never-Ending Nightmare
	Raise 2 Dark Type Pokemon to Level 85.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Darkrai or Giratina.
___________________________
10. Low Tide
	Raise 3 Water Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Krabby or Corphish.
___________________________
11. High Tide
	Raise 5 Water Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Wailmer or Spheal.
___________________________
12. Tsunami
	Raise 2 Water Type Pokemon to Level 85.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Kyogre or Suicune.
___________________________
13. Campfire
	Raise 3 Fire Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Vulpix or Growlithe.
___________________________
14. Wildfire
	Raise 5 Fire Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Torkoal or Numel.
___________________________
15. Inferno
	Raise 2 Fire Type Pokemon to Level 85.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Heatran or Entei.
___________________________
16. Larva
	Raise 3 Bug Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Pinsir or Heracross.
___________________________
17. Pupa
	Raise 5 Bug Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Scyther or Yanma.
___________________________
18. Infestation
	Raise 2 Bug Type Pokemon to Level 85.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Larvesta or Genesect.
___________________________
19. Poisonous Pollutant
	Raise 3 Poison Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Grimer or Koffing.
___________________________
20. Toxic Terror
	Raise 5 Poison Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Venipede or Nidoran--Nidoran.
___________________________
21. Ragin' Contagion
	Raise 2 Poison Type Pokemon to Level 85.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Seviper or Ekans
___________________________
22. Iron Will
	Raise 3 Steel Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Klink or Skarmory.
___________________________
23. Platinum Power
	Raise 5 Steel Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Aron or Beldum.
___________________________
24. Titanium Terror
	Raise 2 Steel Type Pokemon to Level 85.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Registeel or Jirachi.
___________________________
25. Meadow
	Raise 3 Grass Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Maractus or Cacnea.
___________________________
26. Forest
	Raise 5 Grass Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Seedot or Lotad.
___________________________
27. Rain Forest
	Raise 2 Grass Type Pokemon to Level 85.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Celebi or Shaymin.
___________________________
28. Spark Plug
	Raise 3 Electric Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Magnemite or Voltorb.
___________________________
29. Conductor
	Raise 5 Electric Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Elekid or Shynx.
___________________________
30. High Voltage
	Raise 2 Electric Type Pokemon to Level 85.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Thundurus or Raikou.
___________________________
31. Master of Ilusions
	Obtain 3 shiny Legendary Dogs from achievements.
		Reward: Shiny Zorua.
___________________________
32. Dragon Tamer
	Raise 3 Dragon Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Dratini or Gible.
___________________________
33. Dragon Whisperer
	Raise 5 Dragon Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Deino or Bagon.
___________________________
34. Dragon Rider
	Raise 2 Dragon Type Pokemon to Level 85.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Dialga or Palkia.
___________________________
35. Tremors
	Raise 3 Ground Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Phanpy or Hippopotas.

___________________________
36. Earthquake
	Raise 5 Ground Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Rhyhorn or Trapinch.
___________________________
37. Fissure
	Raise 2 Ground Type Pokemon to Level 85.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Groudon or Landorus.
___________________________
38. Pebble Picker
	Raise 3 Rock Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Geodude or Roggenrola.
___________________________
39. Obsidian Obsessor
	Raise 5 Rock Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Lunatone or Solrock.
___________________________
40. Diamond Digger
	Raise 2 Rock Type Pokemon to Level 85.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Regirock or any First Evolution Fossil Pokemon.
___________________________
41. Fossilized Heroes
	Raise a shiny Aerodactyl or Kabutops obtained through Achievements to Level 85.
		Reward: Shiny Kabuto if Aerodactyl used or 	shiny Aerodactyl if Kabutops used.
___________________________
42. Life
	Complete 41 Achievements.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Arceus or Mew.
___________________________
43. Grass Kicker
	Raise 5 Grass Type Pokemon from different 	Regions to Level 50.
		Reward: All shiny Grass Type Starters.
___________________________
44. Hydrodynamically Designed
	Raise 5 Water Type Pokemon from different 	Regions to Level 50.
		Reward: All shiny Water Type Starters.
___________________________
45. Sun Warrior
	Raise 5 Fire Type Pokemon from different Regions to Level 50.
		Reward: All shiny Fire Type Starters.
___________________________
45. 
	Raise 3 Psychic Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Abra or Ralts.
___________________________
46. 
	Raise 5 Psychic Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Solosis or Elgyem.
___________________________
47. 
	Raise 2 Psychic Type Pokemon to Level 85.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Mewtwo or Victini.
___________________________
 48. 
	Raise 3 Fighting Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Throh or Sawk.
___________________________
49. 
	Raise 5 Fighting Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Tyrogue or Riolu.
___________________________
50. 
	Raise 2 Fighting Type Pokemon to Level 85.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Cobalion, Virizion, or Terrakion.
___________________________
51. 
	Raise 3 Ghost Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Sableye or Duskull.
___________________________
52. 
	Raise 5 Ghost Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Litwick or Misdreavus.
___________________________
53. 
	Raise 2 Ghost Type Pokemon to Level 85.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Rotom or Spiritomb.
___________________________
54. 
	Raise 3 Ice Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Cubchoo or Swinub.
___________________________
55. 
	Raise 5 Ice Type Pokemon to Level 50.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Sneasel or Lapras.
___________________________
56. 
	Raise 2 IceType Pokemon to Level 85.
		Reward: Choice of shiny Kyurem or Regice.
___________________________
57. Regi Reunion
	Obtain 3 shiny Regis from 	achievements.
		Reward: Shiny Regigigas.
___________________________


----------



## Karousever (Nov 25, 2011)

There might be a few typos in that, not sure. Also, the list is a work-in-progress...sort of. It's not done, but we haven't worked on it in a while. If you have any ideas for other achievements I(we)'d love to see them!


----------



## Karousever (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh and as for the "Deja Vu" achievements, those are more personally designed. You see, I had a powerful team consisting of Raichu and Lugia, and my friend had a powerful team of Gengar and Slowking. So...hopefully that helps those make sense.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 25, 2011)

>21

i c wut u did thar

This looks pretty cool, wish there was something like this in-game.


----------



## Aethelstan (Nov 25, 2011)

Not a bad idea actually, especially since a lot of those encourage people to try different types of Pokemon. You could wind up with some pretty decent teams after going for the achievements for a while.

I think some of those prizes you offered wouldn't fly though. Note that this only matters if it were to be added in game officially, since I doubt two people doing it on their own makes much of a difference in the grand scheme of things. But shiny Mewtwo? Shiny Arceus? Heck shiny _anything_ might be kind of overboard. The whole point of those is that they're cool because not many people have them. While the some of the achievements are still hard to get, they remove an element of surprise, rarity, and happiness that comes from finding shinies naturally. Bragging rights would go down the drain (let's face it, that's pretty much the only reason people want shinies). Also, offering any of the special event legendaries probably wouldn't make it in game, because there would be less of a reason to attend the special events where said Pokemon are given out in the first place. Not saying gamers wouldn't like it, but Game Freak and co. probably wouldn't.

Again, those things only matter if it were to be considered officially for in-game. As for personal rewarding, as long as you still find a sense of fun/fulfillment, I see nothing wrong with it, aside from the typical arguments made against using an AR or GS.

Kudos to your clever naming skills, by the by.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 25, 2011)

This is not hard to complete. I have, like, half of them without even starting.

But anyway. I might end up using this for dex completion.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 25, 2011)

Same here. I think I'll do 43-45, rain forest, and diamond digger, since, to complete my unova pokedex i need archen and tepig. (And the rain forest is just because i LOVE celebi)

This seems like a great idea. =D


----------



## Karousever (Nov 25, 2011)

I completely understand that this would be horrible if it were something real, official. We're just doing it for fun. And yeah, it does take away the specialness of shinies, I agree, but my out of the both of us my friend's the one who's legitly found three shinies. He only caught two of them (One was a Sandile, and another was a Shinx. The third was a Phanpy, which he did catch, but it was a long time ago and he mistakenly restarted the game). But we keep track of real shinies and achievement shinies anyway, they're more like little trophies for our achievements. 

@Superbird, well congratulations, take pride in your training skills. I would probably have earned a few more achievements (not many, just a few) by now, but lately I've just been training random teams, not picking up certain types or anything

@Aethelstan Well ok most of what I said up above was sort of a response to what you said, but specifically I'm mentioning the clever names I didn't create. My friend, Sokka217 came up with them all. Well except Regi Reunion, that whole achievement was completely me, including the name.


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 30, 2011)

It would be quite interesting to have achievements like these in the Pokemon games, maybe with lesser rewards of course. It might give me something to do when the games are done with as I am not very good at games in general and so stuff like this would keep me occupied.

That said, I probably have done some of these at some point, I do like transfering all my Pokemon up after nuzlockes so I have a large gang. Or I did before resetting white...duh...


----------



## Karousever (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, the point was mainly to raise them up _after_ you started trying for the achievements. We didn't count guys we already raised before we made the achievements list.


----------

